# 2007 Nissan Maxima SL FS! Only 76k Miles for $6,000



## ekim929 (Sep 24, 2019)

Hello all!

I am currently selling a CLEAN and used 2007 Nissan Maxima SL in excellent condition located in Queens, NY. I am the first owner of the vehicle and kept it in pristine condition. I am currently in the market to upgrade to something a bit more spacious for the children. Please take a look at the photos and reach out with any questions you may have.

The car comes with FWD, Alloy Wheels, Keyless Entry, Cruise Control, CD Player (6 Disc), Split/Folding Seats, Seat Warmers, Air Conditioning, Bk Leather Seats, Power Steering, Power Windows, BOSE Speakers

Mileage: 74,649 miles
Body Type: Sedan
Color: Gray
Engine: 3.5 L V6
MPG: 21 city / 28 highway
Horsepower: 255 hp
Curb weight: 3,579 to 3,591 lbs

Thank you for looking!


----------

